# Foods and Desserts That Were the First to Disappear and Those That Didn'



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Tiny eggrolls
Pigs in a blanket
Macaroni and cheese - I only made 4 Kraft boxes worth and it was a hit. I should've just made one big vat of this
Witches' finger cookies
Rice krispie cakes
Chocolate mice on skewers



Was barely eaten:
Meathead (no one even touched him, but they ate the cheese I arranged around him)


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

What are Chocolate mice on Skewers?

I posted a couple recipes that everyone loved at our party here: 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=65756

Also a hit at our party was:

Chili
Rice Crispy Treats
BBQ Meatballs
Layered Mexican dip
Margarita & Cosmopolitan Jello Shots! (found the recipe here in the jello shot thread)
and this stuff that looked awful that a guest brought in a crockpot:

nacho cheese sauce, with salsa and cooked ground beef mixed in. (It looked like puke, and I think that was her plan because she came dressed as Malibu Barfy.) Everyone loved it. 

Had a lot of veggies and dip and cheese and crackers left.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Everyone at the:
Ribs
Mr. Meathead meat
peanut butter eyeballs
brownies
rice crispy treat crosses (all gone)
cheese and crackers
beef jerky (all gone)
salsa and chips
garlic chicken wings
people chow
gingerbread cookies

didn't eat much:
cheeseball
cream cheese w/cranberries
black chicken wings
beer can chicken (this was the best thing too!)
the funky cool really expensive cheese from Whole Foods (about $40 down the drain)
punch

think I'm going more simple next year, though I get tons of compliments on the food, sick of wasting my money!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

The deadman's meatloaf is always the first to go. Every year I make him bigger but he still disappears before my hubby gets a chance to grab some of it.

An Indian friend of mine brought spicy chicken patties. They went quickly as well....along with the chicken wings. I think dutchies are meat lovers lol

I had alot of the hand paté leftover and the eyeballs I made. My friend made them last year and they turned out much better for her lol Mine turned out yellow...so I just called them hepatitis eyeballs haha

MsM


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

this is a good thread! any other ideas hf's?!?!


----------



## brew8354 (Oct 2, 2010)

Last year I had my party catered since it has gotten so big, but still had a lot of food left. I think my guests drink way more than they eat. They killed the chicken wings, small roastbeef sandwiches, I made my own sausage, velveeta cheese, rotel peppers dip in a crockpot(two of the biggest crockpots were totally scraped clean), chips and cupcakes. I had lots left of spinach artichoke dip, kitty litter cake(love how it works but it never gets eaten), sliced cheese, vegetables, and crackers. My husband thinks we should just fix the food ourselves this year since I am taking Thursday and Friday off and the Party is on Saturday night. We will def. keep it low key with mostly dips in crockpots, wrap sandwiches from Restaurant Depot, chips, and cupcakes. Oh and my husband makes his famours Caramel Crack (popcorn) that is addictive and gets eaten up. He has to make tons cause everyone wants to take it home.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

what went quickly: wings, pizza, mac n chz, pumpkin roll up, veggies, crackers, queso, diff chips, we had all lot of sweets left over . I think people skip on dinner before the party and grub when they come............ its a party not thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

At our Boo Bash last Saturday, our crock pot items went very fast. 

1.) We did the classic recipe of meatballs (we used frozen turkey meatballs), with a bottle of Heinz Chili Sauce and and equal amount of grape jelly. The combination sounds weird, but makes an awesome sweet & sour sauce. We made three pounds and they were gone by 10:00 pm. I was hoping for leftovers too. 

2.) We also did a crock pot of pulled pork. This was used for pulled pork nachos or sandwiches. It was accompanied by a small crock pot of queso (Melted Velveea with Rotelle tomatoes and peppers). Everyone was going back for more. Again, no leftovers for me... 

Eric


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm getting hungry reading all this !!!! We don't usually have many sweets...and we've been lucky we don't have hardly anything left over....chili, meatballs, cheese dips, mac & cheese, taco dip, cheese ball, chips , little sausages weiners...my drunken friends eat it all up .....LOL


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

No one ever touches:
The meathead
Kitty litter
The black Martha Stewart cheese log
cookies and candy

What goes fast:
Snot-chos (nacho cheese with green food color)
meatballs in bbq sauce
tequila lime wings
Ham-spread brain
mummy dogs

I think the drunks like the savory food.  It sounds like you all are making mac n cheese. Do you do anything to keep it warm, or do you just put it out as is? My mom has some chafing dishes I could probably borrow, I might try some mac n cheese.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Shannie-Boo said:


> No one ever touches: The black Martha Stewart cheese log


This just sounds all kinds of wrong & I don't blame them.  And after googling it & seeing this I'm not so sure I'd wanna eat it either & I love cheese!! 










It sounds like the "finger foods" that you can pick up & eat & carry around the party are the hits in general.

As for the $40 good cheese not being eaten, that would just mean more for me then! I'd probably be glad no one ate it because some just don't appreciate a good cheese & don't know what they're missing. Yet I still love those neon orange cheeseballs! But when I got one for Thanksgiving I was the only one that ate it which was OK (more for me) but I thought more people would dig something familiar but they didn't.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

Shannie-Boo said:


> No one ever touches:
> The meathead
> Kitty litter
> The black Martha Stewart cheese log
> ...






for our mac n chz we use velveta mac n chz shells cook it like normal then and slices of chz on top and bake it  its a old recipe from my gpa but i do the quick easy way lol we did keep the hickory smoke flavoring and everyone loves it... i put it in a casserole dish w a lid and it stay warm


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Hmmm... now I'm going to try to add these mini mac and cheese bites to my party food based off the idea that this is a crowd pleaser (and more for me if they don't eat them!)
http://www.yumsugar.com/Mini-Macaroni-Cheese-Appetizer-Recipe-5876505

What gets eaten:
sausage cheese meatballs
cheese cubes
deli spirals
cookies
mini pumpkin pies
anything cheesecake

What doesn't:
Panna cotta brain
kitty liter cake
brownies
veggie platter/dip

I love how the panna cotta brain looks and it's actually pretty good, but the brain mold is SO big, that I end up with almost all of it leftover, and I can't eat that much of it before I'm sick of it, so it's off the table from now on. I may try a cheesy dip in the brain mold, but most of my guests won't eat anything that looks the least bit creepy/gross. 

Mini pumpkin pies are a HUGE hit, tho. I love how cute they are and they are relatively easy to make for me now.
http://www.bakerella.com/pumpkin-pie-bites/
I don't do the chocolate, but they are really good without it and drawing those little JoL faces would be time consuming, but soooo cute!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

What goes
nachos
pizza
pizza dip
chili beans
taco dip

the sweets are always left cupcakes mainly.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Shannie-Boo, I would love your tequila lime wings recipe


----------



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

What is the recipe for deadman's meatloaf??


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

FG yes !!! thats how we bake it will def have to try the bites!!


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

what always goes...
the first year I had a party, I kept it simple with chili and jambalaya (both served in crockpots). That still stands as the best hit I've had yet (this year will be year 4)...note really should consider going back to that.
steak bites with bloody mary sauce always disappear before I get to them.

what didn't go...
it's probably just my group but I served various dips like hummus with plain and whole wheat pita. People at the plain pita but didn't touch the whole wheat.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Hmmm... now I'm going to try to add these mini mac and cheese bites to my party food based off the idea that this is a crowd pleaser (and more for me if they don't eat them!)
> http://www.yumsugar.com/Mini-Macaroni-Cheese-Appetizer-Recipe-5876505
> 
> What gets eaten:
> ...


Wait a minute... BROWNIES are on your doesn't go list?!? I'm lucky if I even have brownie crumbs left.

Here's my list

What goes:
Lasagna
Nachos
Brownies
Chocolate pudding pie
Pigs in a blanket

What doesn't:
Veggie platter is usually hit or miss, really depends on whether my sister-in-law is there or not
Halloween candy - always have a ton left but I think thats because I buy waaay too much and we never get trick-r-treaters
Witches finger cookies


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Hmmm... now I'm going to try to add these mini mac and cheese bites to my party food based off the idea that this is a crowd pleaser (and more for me if they don't eat them!)
> http://www.yumsugar.com/Mini-Macaroni-Cheese-Appetizer-Recipe-5876505
> 
> What gets eaten:
> ...


FG what are your deli spirals?? jw


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

Yummum, I have to admit that I have absolutely nothing to do with the recipe! LOL!

My Mom buys a big bag of them at Smart and Final and we just dump them in the crockpot.  She started doing this for Christmas day appetizers to keep everyone busy until the food was ready (we have a HUGE Irish/Italian family) and now people just expect them at every function either one of us have.


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

This is a great thread! For me, deviled eggs always go first, and cupcakes always remain. No one ever drinks punch, but they love shots--particularly Bit o' Honey and Milky Way.


----------



## DappledDawn (Oct 8, 2009)

Oooo How do you make a Bit o' Honey shot?? Sounds delicious.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

BewitchingHalloween said:


> FG what are your deli spirals?? jw


They are also called pinwheel sandwiches...There is a brand called Nancy's that does fancy deli spirals that are delish and simple:
http://www.nancys.com/products/deli-spirals-32-ct.aspx

How to make:

Tortillas
cream cheese (I get the spreads with stuff like chives and green onion mixed in)
green leaf lettuce
sliced cheese (usually mild cheddar and swiss)
ham, turkey, roast beef slices

take a tortilla, spread with cream cheese to within an inch of the edges
lay in a layer of lettuce (not too much - more for color than anything)
layer of cheese (one-two slices)
layer of meat (I do roast beef with swiss, turkey with cheddar, etc)

roll up starting from one side so it makes a spiral (this is weird trying to describe, but don't fold it over like a traditional tortilla, do it like a swiss roll)

smear a little cream cheese on the outer edge as a glue

refrigerate for a few hours so they are firm (helps with slicing neatly)

take a SHARP knife and slice into one inch pieces 

eat the wonky shaped ends if you are OCD (yum!)


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

Frankie's Girl said:


> They are also called pinwheel sandwiches...There is a brand called Nancy's that does fancy deli spirals that are delish and simple:
> http://www.nancys.com/products/deli-spirals-32-ct.aspx
> 
> How to make:
> ...




ahh! ofcourse we do pumpkin rolls similar to that


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

Frankie's Girl said:


> They are also called pinwheel sandwiches...There is a brand called Nancy's that does fancy deli spirals that are delish and simple:
> http://www.nancys.com/products/deli-spirals-32-ct.aspx
> 
> How to make:
> ...





Ahhh dang post! 
FG I was wondering with the mini p.pies if you can make these a bit in advance?? or do they need to be the day of ? jw what you have experienced thanks!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

BewitchingHalloween said:


> Ahhh dang post!
> FG I was wondering with the mini p.pies if you can make these a bit in advance?? or do they need to be the day of ? jw what you have experienced thanks!


I totally make these a day or two in advance and then just refrigerate until day of. They taste just as good cold as warm, but stick them in the oven for a few minutes (leave them out for about a half an hour to get to room temp first) and then warm them up and they're good too... just don't forget, as they are so little, they can burn if you go off for 15 minutes and forget they are in there... 

(I happen to love them cold, but heating them gets that lovely pumpkin pie smell... so that's cool)


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I made some chicken cheese dip with the black nachos and people couldn't get enough!  It's equal parts hot salsa and the pumpable liquid cheddar. Then mix in shredded chicken. It's so good!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

What disappeared:

-Homemade soft pretzels
-Nachos
-Hot spinach artichoke dip
-Pumpkin pie
-Homemade oatmeal cream pies

What didn't:

-Veggies and ranch
-Apple cake
-Fruit tart
-Cupcakes
-Guacamole in puking pumpkin


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Frankie's Girl said:


> eat the wonky shaped ends if you are OCD (yum!)


Too funny. My mother and I have made these for years and we call them "husband pieces". We slice the pinwheels before the party and put the ends os a plate for all the men to snack on beforehand. 


What always goes:
mini meatballs in sauce (homemade Italian family recipe)
pinwheels - always put a slice of green olive with pimento on top to look like "zombie eyes"
deviled eggs
7 layer dip
"bloody baked brie"
guacamole
fancy cheese plate
white-chocolate dipped pretzel logs (the skeleton finger ones)
brownie bites
cookies

What didn't get touched in the past and has since been eliminated:
seafood brain pate (in the brain mold, cost almost $14 to make and nobody ate it)
veggie platter if it's store bought
Mini pumpkin pie desserts
chips and salsa


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

My Party was last night and I was juts making notes for next year on what worked what didn't in the food.

What worked
Sausage Stuffed Mushrooms. 
Huge hit! I tripled the batch and they were flying off the plate faster than I could replace them. Not difficult and the work can be done a day or two before but just have to remember to put them in the oven early, long cook time.

Chili 
Easy, always a old reliable.

Baked Brie 
I've always loved the dish so simple but so impressive. I did two (because there are two sheet of dough in the package) one with raspberry preserves one without. Served with apple slices and toast rounds. Both gone!

Pumpkin Pie Martinis 
Everyone wanted one! Need two bottles next year!

Mini Cupcakes 
I used to do regular sized and always had too many leftover. Minis are perfect for a party. People who would pass up a regular cupcake will eat 3 or 4 small ones. Most popular...Red Velvet/ Cream Cheese closely followed by Pumpkin/Cinnamon Buttercream. ran out of those have 3 Devils Food left.

Witch Finger Cookies
I did witchy green with black nails this time. Way more appetizing that way, and looked perfect in my witch theme.



On the Chopping Block...

Guacamole and black chips
Goes over ok, but avocados are expensive this time of year, too much for anything that's only so so. Will save it for summer pool party.

Candy Apples
I love the way they look but no one ever touches them. I did the spooky apples version, with the black apples and twig handles. They looked fantastic on my wicked witch desert table.
I think next year I'll do 3 or 4 apples for looks, and lollypops with the rest of the sugar.

Cream Cheese Brain and Red Pepper Jelly
It was half gone, so maybe smaller amount (one stick of cream cheese instead of two) after awhile the cream cheese consistency gets tough and unappetizing so I didn't save it.

Deviled eggs
Not that popular and not worth the time that I could use doing something spooky. Also have to throw out leftovers. Actually not just on the chopping block they have been chopped! Saving them for Easter!

Soda 
More specifically the 2 liter bottles. They are cheaper but take up counter space and now I have 3 practically full open bottles. They'll end up going flat before we drink them. I will just throw a few cans in the water bucket next year. 

There are a couple other things I am on the fence about but these are the definite ones I got.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Had my first party this year....and people hardly ate!! I told everyone there would be food & people only picked at a few things....Had & still have a lot of leftovers....

What was eaten:
Sloppy joes
Cheese dip
Pigs in a Blanket
Stuffed mushrooms
Spinach dip

What was not eaten:
Shrimp dip in brain mold (NO one touched it & was expensive to make....won't make again)
Rolls (will only buy 1 bag in the future)
Dessert


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

HellsKitchenette said:


> ...but they love shots--particularly Bit o' Honey and Milky Way.


 Hey HellsKitchenette! I also would love your recipes for the Milky Way and Bit O'Honey shots. ...please?


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

What worked:

Mummy Dogs
Guacamole/ Snotchos
Pumpkin Puking spinach dip and Hawaiian bread
Cupcakes
Mulled Apple Cider (with hot damn schnapps close by for spiking)
Raspberry Jello Shots
Reeses Peanut Butter Cups 

What didn't:

Bat Wings(chicken wings in a black marinade)
Deviled Eggs


I forgot to put out the jello pie! Oh well...more for me! Those who did eat the bat wings said they were delicious. I was told they looked too creepy to eat. I suppose that could be considered a success?


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

i think most of what we put out was eaten...maggot stew (pasta e fagioli soup), cheese dip, bat wings. Deviled eggs were ok...dirty band aids were a hit.

mac and cheese bites did ok, too.


----------



## mollymoo (Oct 2, 2010)

I keep the food simple and very buffet as it is out in the street in the dark and cold (UK) and aimed at kids
what went last year
Goblin toes
ogre scabs
graveyard dirt
worm sandwiches
witches blood was popular with the adults
and vampire blood too


what didnt
monster jaws
chocolate covered flies
witches fingers


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

THe deviled eggs went super fast, as well as the cheese and crackers, and the homemade veggie tray(red and yellow bell peppers, carrots, yellow squash and zuchini). These apples looked amazing and tasted great, too, but they were messy, so no one really ate that many. I did not do punch, I did hot apple cider instead, and I still have half of it, because our crowd tends to stick to their own favorite mixed drinks. I made jack o'lanterns on request, though, and everybody really liked them: ice, cointreau, OJ, then a grand marnier float, topped with a fresh orange slice, not stirred  Also, no one really ate many cupcakes. I think they didn't want to feel fat in front of everybody, lol.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Athena- your apples look great. Good idea for those that don't have a big enough sweet tooth for a regualr caramel/toffee apple.

We do a bbq which always goes down well- chicken skewers, boneless pork spare ribs and sausages cut in half to fit inside of dinner rolls as we found in previous years that full size rolls and sausages didn't go down as well. Think to bulky and hard to eat as "finger food",hough we have have plates.
I made a bleu cheese and walnut dip in my jello brain mould which was only half eaten. Guests said they liked it but it was a strong flavour so will revert back to the standard french onion dip next year as that is always all gone.


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks, Rosella, those all sound like good ideas. I totally forgot to make dip for the veggies until ten minutes in, so I just squeezed out some ranch I had in the fridge, something I would normally never do. This was my first time, so next year, I will be much more prepared. Many things were last minute.


----------

